# محاولة جديدة على artcam ارجو ان تنال القبول



## salah_design (30 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي لكل الاخوة


----------



## ali hedi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عمل رائع اخ صلاح ربنا يوفقك و نحن في انتظار ابداعاتك


----------



## salah_design (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عمل رائع اخ صلاح ربنا يوفقك و نحن في انتظار ابداعاتك


اشكر لك مرورك
تحياتي لك اخي
تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

نال القبول ......و أدهش العقول
وقال اللسان بارك الله في تلك الايادي
وزاد صاحبها توفيقا و سداد


----------



## salah_design (1 ديسمبر 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> نال القبول ......و أدهش العقول
> وقال اللسان بارك الله في تلك الايادي
> وزاد صاحبها توفيقا و سداد


دائما تغمرني بطيب كلماتك وحسن دعائك
ولا اجد امامي ردا الا ان اقول يشهد الله اني احبك في الله واسال الله ان يجمعنا تحت ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله 
تحقيقا لقوله عليه افضل الصلاة وازكى التسليم (....... اثنان تحابا في الله.......)
كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

واياك اخي هــــــــــــــــــــلا بيك

ولو تفضلت علينا 
أين مفاجأتك التي وعدت بها


----------



## salah_design (1 ديسمبر 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> واياك اخي هــــــــــــــــــــلا بيك
> 
> ولو تفضلت علينا
> أين مفاجأتك التي وعدت بها


اخي لمعزتك عندي وقد كنت ساخبئ المفاجئة لانتهاء المدة التي حددتها وهي اسبوع
ولكني لا استطيع ان لا اجيبك على اي سؤال او تساؤل تطرحه في مشاركاتي
المفاجأة هي انني سارسل بعض الاعمال مع ملف التشغيل يعني ان يكون الملف جاهز للتنفيذ على الماكنة فقط ان تتحكم بالحجم

وهذا سوف يكون برسائل خاصة وليس على الملتقى العام
تقديرا مني لمن يشاركني المشاركات التي اضعها
تقبل تحياتي وان شاء الله اجبتك
وهذه بعض الصور للمشاركات التي سوف ارسلها 
وهذه الملفات ليست من صنع ايدي بل وجدتها اثناء بحثي


----------



## Eng-Faten (1 ديسمبر 2010)

حقا إنها نالت القبول وأكثر من >لك
بارك الله بك وجعل عملك ه>ا في ميزان حسناتك ....
وفقك الله أخ صلاح..


----------



## salah_design (1 ديسمبر 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> حقا إنها نالت القبول وأكثر من >لك
> بارك الله بك وجعل عملك ه>ا في ميزان حسناتك ....
> وفقك الله أخ صلاح..


اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
ولكي بمثل ما دعوتي لي


----------



## kad8 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
روعة اخي صلاح تسلم ايدك


----------



## salah_design (1 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> ما شاء الله
> روعة اخي صلاح تسلم ايدك


تسلم اخي 
شاكر مرورك 
لا تحرمنا من دعوائك


----------



## kad8 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

لسا سهران ؟؟
عمتعمل دروس ؟
الله يجزيك الخير ويباركلك بوقتك وصحتك


----------



## salah_design (1 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> لسا سهران ؟؟
> عمتعمل دروس ؟
> الله يجزيك الخير ويباركلك بوقتك وصحتك


والله يا اخي بعمل دروس 
وفي نفس الوقت بدرس ثلاث اخوة لنا بالمنتدى في نفس الوقت كل حسب طلبه حاليا وبحاول ارد على جميع الاسئلة ما استطعت
واشكرك على دعائك ولك بالمثل اخي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (18 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل رائع يا اخ صلاح


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اتمنى لو احد عنده معلومات عن mastercamx5ان يفيدنا بها وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## salah_design (18 ديسمبر 2010)

drsh_alhoseny قال:


> اتمنى لو احد عنده معلومات عن mastercamx5ان يفيدنا بها وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


والله يا اخي ما عندي معلومات 
بس اتمنى ممن له خبرة بهذا الدرس ان يفيد اخونا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الحقيقة أنك فنان يا أخ صلاح بجانب تمكنك من برنامج الآرت كام.
وفقك الله وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## salah_design (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الحقيقة أنك فنان يا أخ صلاح بجانب تمكنك من برنامج الآرت كام.
> وفقك الله وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


والله انني لاقف عاجزا عن شكرك لما تدعوا لي به 
واشكر لك تواصلك من خلال التعليق والمشاركة في مواضيعي 
تحياتي لك


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم اخ صلاح بصراحة انسان محترم فعلا ربنا يعينك ويزيدك علماوانا شخصيا بعزك وبحترمك وبصراحة اعمالك رائعة فعلا


----------



## salah_design (19 ديسمبر 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> سلام عليكم اخ صلاح بصراحة انسان محترم فعلا ربنا يعينك ويزيدك علماوانا شخصيا بعزك وبحترمك وبصراحة اعمالك رائعة فعلا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي محمد كل اناء بما فيه ينضح 
فكلامك الطيب ودعواتك دليل على اصلك الطيب وانني واشهد الله انني اعزك واحترمك 
فاشكرك من كل قلبي على كلماتك الصادقة واللطيفة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## tefa4m (21 ديسمبر 2010)

والله يا بش مهندس عمل جيد جدا جدا جدا
لكن لا تحجب علم عن طالب علم وهذه نصيحه ليس الا .....
فلتكن ممن يفوزو بالثوب قبل الاخرين فنحن أمه تبنى ليعلو بناؤها .... برجاء طرح الاعمال حتى للزائرين ......
تحياتى


----------



## salah_design (21 ديسمبر 2010)

tefa4m قال:


> والله يا بش مهندس عمل جيد جدا جدا جدا
> لكن لا تحجب علم عن طالب علم وهذه نصيحه ليس الا .....
> فلتكن ممن يفوزو بالثوب قبل الاخرين فنحن أمه تبنى ليعلو بناؤها .... برجاء طرح الاعمال حتى للزائرين ......
> تحياتى


تحياتي لك اخي
ان شاء الله لست ممن يحجب العلم لان الله سيسالني عن علمي 
ولو تتبعت مشاركاتي لوجدت الكثير من الدروس التي ابتغي وجه الله تعالى ولله الحمد انني من السباقين في وضع دروس مشروحة ويعلم الله كم اعاني من مشقة عمل الدروس مهما كانت بسيطه وانني لا امن على احد من اخوتي بهذه الدروس فهي واجب ولا استحق عليه غير الدعاء لي ولاخواني بالمنتدى
واسال الله القبول 
ويا اخي الكريم انني اعاني من مشكلة سرقة دروسي وانني لا امانع في ان يستفيد منها الاخرين والا لما وضعتها ولكن ان تنسب لسارقها فلا احد يرضى بذلك
اشكر لك مرورك 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يعينك اخى الفاضل اعمالك رائعة


----------



## altarek_2 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل جيد وفقك الله


----------



## salah_design (1 يناير 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> ربنا يعينك اخى الفاضل اعمالك رائعة


اشكر لك مرورك اخي محمد 
وحفظك الله ورعاك دائما


----------



## salah_design (1 يناير 2011)

altarek_2 قال:


> عمل جيد وفقك الله


بارك الله فيك 
والحقيقة تشرفت بمرورك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

thnx


----------



## داود بن داود (21 يونيو 2012)

ماشاء الله ... تصميمات رائعة أخ صلاح ... تسلم الأيادي ياطيب :20:


----------



## بلال زبيب (21 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بوركت انامل انتجت وصممت 
ووفقك الله ودمت في رعايته


----------



## البشائر 2010 (23 يونيو 2012)

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك


----------

